# Mini-recessed lamps alternate blinking



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

Customer has two recessed incandescent lamps, minis, over a built-in bookcase. They've been there, working fine, for six years. After a carpenter messed around in the service panel, the customer says, the lamps started a pattern of blinking. I haven't looked into it yet. However, it sure doesn't look like thermal protectors operating. 

After I restored house power yesterday (I had it off to clean up some violations in the panel), I noticed these lamps doing their thing. One would go off, the other on, then reverse, all in well under a minute. After a few minutes, they quieted down and stayed on. The customer reports that the lamps will do this on multiple occasions some days. 

What would you suggest I look at when I return and have time to investigate this little nuisance?

Thanks


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

davey said:


> Customer has two recessed incandescent lamps, minis, over a built-in bookcase. They've been there, working fine, for six years. After a carpenter messed around in the service panel, the customer says, the lamps started a pattern of blinking. I haven't looked into it yet. However, it sure doesn't look like thermal protectors operating.
> 
> After I restored house power yesterday (I had it off to clean up some violations in the panel), I noticed these lamps doing their thing. One would go off, the other on, then reverse, all in well under a minute. After a few minutes, they quieted down and stayed on. The customer reports that the lamps will do this on multiple occasions some days.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest examining the wire that feeds the switch, the switch leg to the transformer or lights, then the lights themselves. Including the lamps.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are these low voltage recessed with remote tranies?


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, guys. As I mentioned, I haven't looked at the lights or controls yet, but you've given me something to check for. My guess is that any transformer is incorporated in with the switch, rather than tucked away up behind the wood into which the lights are recessed. But I'll find out.


----------

